# APBT and AM Staff in DNA tests



## Pedroximo (Dec 29, 2011)

I've heard on other forums that the APBT does not show up in current DNA tests. If at some point they are recognizable in DNA tests would a non-papered dog DNA tested 100% APBT or mixed percentage of AM Staff and APBT be able to be registered with a registry? Just curious please don't get defensive. I don't support BYBs.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I seriously doubt it...but Its up to the registries and how much money they want to cash in :\


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

DNA isn't used to determine breeds I have seen crap results come from allot of breeds not just this one. Using DNA to register a dog is unreliable IMO and any registry who offers this isn't worth the money. DNA is used to determine the parents of a dog are the parents claimed. If you feel your dog may have been paper hung you can request through most registry's that the parents be DNA'd. That's atlleast how it was explained to me.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Amstaff and Pitbull DNA are exactly the same. Registries have finally tightened up after all the paper hanging in the bully world and stopped letting outside dogs in. Papers mean nothing unless you're looking to show your animal and not knowing the dogs history it probably isn't show worthy.


----------



## Pedroximo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!  I have a little bit of knowledge about genetics from college biology. When we worked with DNA we did basic paternity testing, which was not really all that complicated, of course it would be for a more complex animal. I can Imagine that they would need to sequence the APBT Genome and even then at that level the difference between dog breeds would be less than one percent, especially since the differences are mainly in phenotypes. I'm interested because I'm studying Biotechnology and genetics really interest me. Also I might add, not everyone can afford a $1000+ Show-type dog  I'd like to say I have a APBT but sadly I can only say I have a pitbull or pitbull mix without proper documentation even if he were to meet the breed standard. I Love my dog no matter what anyway I shouldn't let it bother me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*The only thing DNA testing will prove is whether the parents of his dogs are or are not as listed on the papers. 
*

*While it is theoretically possible that every single breed might have a unique DNA sequence somewhere in its genome, it will be a very long time before genetic researchers have the time or the money to pursue that kind of trivia. At present it is difficult to distinguish pure wolf from wolf-hybrid from dog. Distinguishing one breed from another is a much more difficult task. *


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure in tests like the wisdom panel, that amstaff shows up but APBT does not - there was just a discussion on another forum about this - they've been isolated so long they do show up a little differently. APBTs tested may show up like american bulldog ++ but not amstaff.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> I'm pretty sure in tests like the wisdom panel, that amstaff shows up but APBT does not - there was just a discussion on another forum about this - they've been isolated so long they do show up a little differently. APBTs tested may show up like american bulldog ++ but not amstaff.


Diseases like Ataxia, the Am Staff was the only dog that was able to be tested, but I think the APBT now has a test available. A laboratory in France owns the test so all samples must be sent over there to be tested via Optigen.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

That wisdom panel test says they can't test for pitbull type dogs. I just looked their web sight up since I've never heard of them. Their markers would show some Am. Bulldog and other things. That includes the Amstaff. An aggressive human and a passive human will still have the same DNA. If those dogs show different then theres paper hanging involved.

To the OP, who cares if you can't prove your dog is 100% pitbull. Never feel the need to prove anything to anyone, you"ll be better for it with that attitude. There are Bully people who think they have purebred pitbulls, but have crosses. There are a LOT of those!!!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Pedroximo said:


> Thanks for the replies!  I have a little bit of knowledge about genetics from college biology. When we worked with DNA we did basic paternity testing, which was not really all that complicated, of course it would be for a more complex animal. I can Imagine that they would need to sequence the APBT Genome and even then at that level the difference between dog breeds would be less than one percent, especially since the differences are mainly in phenotypes. I'm interested because I'm studying Biotechnology and genetics really interest me. Also I might add, not everyone can afford a $1000+ Show-type dog  I'd like to say I have a APBT but sadly I can only say I have a pitbull or pitbull mix without proper documentation even if he were to meet the breed standard. I Love my dog no matter what anyway I shouldn't let it bother me.


It depends on which test you use. Wisdom panel seems to be the most accurate. Though it will show AST instead of APBT. They don't have it for APBT. But if you have either breed they both come back as AST or mostly AST (like 90 some %).

Phenotype is induced by genotype, though of course phenotype can't tell the whole story those differences in phenotype means different genes within breeds for differing traits. It's true most dogs are closely related but their are mutations that differ within breeds. There is a lot of common genes which means that sometimes inaccuracies occur. Mainly if a closely related breed is typed but your dogs breed isn't. A test could say your dog has a % of that breeds.

It might be nice to know the breed. You could do the test and see what results you get. Though like you said you love your dog so I'm sure the results won't matter in the end.

APBT isn't about looks, even so $1,000 yikes. I know its happened but you can find a show quality APBT from Champion parents for far less.

Biotech have fun with that.


----------

